# Help! Am I an ISTP, INTJ, ISFP, or something else? I have studied mbti for 2 years



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> I just can't relate to the ISFP's enough. I see myself much more as an ISTJ


Can you relate to the ISFJ's?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> Plus I think my values aren't important enough to me to be an ISFP.


You said this earlier: _"I am very tolerant and accepting of others just don't violate my values/principles"_

Sounds like they are important enough to be a F user.




> And I don't think I make it a point to show "how unique I am" as a dom. Fi would.


That's enneagram 4, not Fi.




> My Te is much too strong to be a dominant Fi user.


You expressed lack of confidence earlier in Te.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I do not relate to ISFJ's at all. I do not use Fe. I relate much stronger to the ISTJ's descriptions.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> I do not relate to ISFJ's at all. I do not use Fe. I relate much stronger to the ISTJ's descriptions.


It seems to me that you relate to Fi the most though. You could be an ISFP that's more J-ish in some aspects. There's such a thing.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@myst91 thanks for all of your help! 

True. I've hung around the ISTJ and ISFP forums and so far I've connected and related much easier to the ISTJ's. But yes, that could be a possibility too. It's interesting because it's easy for me to see the details and big picture. Like, I like to take all possibilities into account before I make a decision.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> @myst91 thanks for all of your help!
> 
> True. I've hung around the ISTJ and ISFP forums and so far I've connected and related much easier to the ISTJ's. But yes, that could be a possibility too. It's interesting because it's easy for me to see the details and big picture. Like, I like to take all possibilities into account before I make a decision.


Np 

What do you think the possibilities focus indicates or why do you mention this?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am not sure. I guess because some people are more impulsive than I am or they only see something one way. Like I like to gather evidence and build a case, sort of like a cop or lawyer I guess. I'm very good at winning an argument, and gathering evidence. I'm the most thorough person I know. I like to rule out stuff. I have that inner voice saying "It could be this or could be this....or it could be this" 

If it helps any my mom says I am Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice- the one with Keira Knightly. It seems people say he is either and INTJ or ISTJ


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> I am not sure. I guess because some people are more impulsive than I am or they only see something one way. Like I like to gather evidence and build a case, sort of like a cop or lawyer I guess. I'm very good at winning an argument, and gathering evidence. I'm the most thorough person I know. I like to rule out stuff. I have that inner voice saying "It could be this or could be this....or it could be this"
> 
> If it helps any my mom says I am Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice- the one with Keira Knightly. It seems people say he is either and INTJ or ISTJ


Interesting. Is this stressful for you to do this, having to rule out stuff?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

No. I look forward to it! It energizes me like crazy! I love it! I've always been like that, nothing new.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I like to solve cases. I won't rest until a case is closed. I am one of the most persistent people ever. When I was a kid I loved playing Barbie Detective


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Pottermore. com typed me as Slytherin


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> No. I look forward to it! It energizes me like crazy! I love it! I've always been like that, nothing new.


Ah, so the inner voice saying _"It could be this or could be this....or it could be this"_ isn't stressful either?




Kitty23 said:


> Pottermore. com typed me as Slytherin


Same


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well kind of but only because I want to string everything together and have the right answer. It's more of making sure I have all the pieces that can be a bit stressful but not too bad. I want to make sure I'm right before saying the final answer.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> Well kind of but only because I want to string everything together and have the right answer. It's more of making sure I have all the pieces that can be a bit stressful but not too bad. I want to make sure I'm right before saying the final answer.


OK. Not sure what that is in terms of type.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think it might be Ne but not high Ne


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> I think it might be Ne but not high Ne


Doesn't sound like inferior Ne though, I would think that would stress you out more.


----------

